# Sugar Level 295 and wont come down!



## GreenOx (Dec 29, 2011)

one of my boys sugar level is at 295 and wont come down. He pinned HGH - has type II - what can he do to drop the 295 level down? 

thanks


----------



## NEVERSURRENDR (Dec 30, 2011)

How long has it  been that high? Is he eating dense fat/protein rich food right now? That'll help blood sugar. Thats dangerously high, if its more than a day, take him to the doctor.


----------



## hypno (Dec 30, 2011)

Eat Black Olives. No joke.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2011)

When he goes into Diabetic ketoacidosis let us know, he is close to it now. 

By the way Einstein, insulin was designed to control Blood glucose so your idiot friend clearly needs some.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 30, 2011)

NEVERSURRENDR said:


> How long has it  been that high? Is he eating dense fat/protein rich food right now? That'll help blood sugar. Thats dangerously high, if its more than a day, take him to the doctor.



He's good now. He got home in time to take his meds. and dropped his dose down. He said his blood sugar was manageable all day. so I guess its on him now.

Thanks


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 30, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> By the way Einstein, insulin was designed to control Blood glucose so your idiot friend clearly needs some.



Yah, I got that part Braniac!  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 30, 2011)

exercise is a good way to bring it down


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 30, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> When he goes into Diabetic ketoacidosis let us know, he is close to it now.



That shit ain't no joke. OP and his friends would have been in a world of trouble...


----------



## rc771 (Dec 30, 2011)

you're telling me dude is a diabetic and he did not know that insulin is used to lower your blood sugar


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 2, 2012)

rc771 said:


> you're telling me dude is a diabetic and he did not know that insulin is used to lower your blood sugar




No, he knows but never expected that much of a surge, he pinned HGH in the morning, was at work and didnt have his meds with him. His sugar spiked and he was just curious if there was a way go get it down fast rather than driving an hour home... he's since dropped his iu's down as all is good.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 2, 2012)

He could be chromium deficient. It's supposedly common in people having trouble controlling blood glucose levels.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 2, 2012)

GreenOx said:


> No, he knows but never expected that much of a surge, he pinned HGH in the morning, was at work and didnt have his meds with him. His sugar spiked and he was just curious if there was a way go get it down fast rather than driving an hour home... he's since dropped his iu's down as all is good.



Not hating or anything brother, but your friend needs to be prepared next time. One of the take home messages we always talk to diabetics about is having the necessary medications and foods available for both hypo and hyperglycemic episodes. 

Glad he got it under control though


----------

